# Is there a problem with Inu's droppings?



## olkinu (Dec 2, 2017)

i think there's something wrong with inu's poo? correct me if i'm wrong, but i'm pretty sure this isn't meant to be happening! her diet stays exactly the same yet this keeps happening.. thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I've changed the title of your thread from "help" to:
"Is there a problem with Inu's droppings?"

As indicated in our Site Guidelines, it is important you use descriptive titles when making threads on the forum.

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines

What specifically about her droppings is of concern to you?
I don't see anything out of the ordinary.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-health/103922-my-birds-droppings-normal.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...aluation-bird-droppings-indicator-health.html*


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

The photographs aren’t very clear - is that some blood in the second photo?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


JRS said:



The photographs aren't very clear - is that some blood in the second photo?

Click to expand...

Your eyes are much better than mine, Julia!
I didn't see that on my computer monitor.

If there is blood in the droppings, that is definitely NOT normal and your budgie should be seen by an Avian Vet.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.*


----------



## Kensi (Nov 5, 2017)

I hope Inu is ok! please take him to an Avian Vet, that does look like blood


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What is Inu's diet at this time? Is she eating ZuPreem Fruity Blend pellets?


----------

